# Tips to help reduce salt spray off plow?



## Mccaffr3y (Oct 2, 2016)

Not sure if it's possible at all but going from driveway to driveway, are there anyways to reduce the spray from getting on the door windows? Have a 8ft straight blade.

Gets to the point where I can't see at all out of my windows. Tried angling one way or the other with no success. And stopping at the gas station to use their window wash after every other driveway gets annoying.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

How about a spray bottle of windshield washer and a Terry towel inside the truck......

It's sucks, I know that.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

dont fallow the vehicle in front of you so closely.

fix your vehicles windshield washer system.


----------



## Mccaffr3y (Oct 2, 2016)

Windshield washer system is fine. And 8 dont follow closely, that's just dumb to do. Just have trouble with side windows. Spray bottle and cloth is a good idea, thanks.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Mccaffr3y said:


> Windshield washer system is fine. And 8 dont follow closely, that's just dumb to do. Just have trouble with side windows. Spray bottle and cloth is a good idea, thanks.


You keeping your defroster wide open? It does help. I don't have this problem much. I wax the outer windows now and then. I think it helps.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

its winter...spray happens

spray also is tossed up by your own tires, this accounts for some of your side-window spray.


----------



## Mccaffr3y (Oct 2, 2016)

FredG said:


> You keeping your defroster wide open? It does help. I don't have this problem much. I wax the outer windows now and then. I think it helps.


Yeah I usually have the defrost on constant



SnoFarmer said:


> its winter...spray happens
> 
> spray also is tossed up by your own tires, this accounts for some of your side-window spray.


Yeah it's obviously going to happen and I won't solve it completely lol, just figured I'd ask others what they do to help combat it


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Do you have a deflector for the plow?


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Fender flares and mud flaps on the front fenders would eliminate the majority of the spray coming from your tires.


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

Stop driving and walk! JK.... it's impossible bud


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Leave the windows open


----------



## 906Yooper (Sep 7, 2016)

What I do is carry some rags, a bottle of windex. Don't use the snot rag in your back pocket. I learned there is no way to keep salt spray from your side windows. Defrosters? What for? Anyway, to be serious, when I'm plowing my windows are down.


----------



## 906Yooper (Sep 7, 2016)

906Yooper said:


> What I do is carry some rags, a bottle of windex. Don't use the snot rag in your back pocket. I learned there is no way to keep salt spray from your side windows. Defrosters? What for? Anyway, to be serious, when I'm plowing my windows are down.


 Sorry olddog ya beat me. LOL


----------



## Mccaffr3y (Oct 2, 2016)

JMHConstruction said:


> Do you have a deflector for the plow?


I did, i have to get a new one



ktfbgb said:


> Fender flares and mud flaps on the front fenders would eliminate the majority of the spray coming from your tires.


Ill look into mudflaps, thanks.



1olddogtwo said:


> Leave the windows open


Haha, I'll be sure to try that


----------



## Mccaffr3y (Oct 2, 2016)

906Yooper said:


> What I do is carry some rags, a bottle of windex. Don't use the snot rag in your back pocket. I learned there is no way to keep salt spray from your side windows. Defrosters? What for? Anyway, to be serious, when I'm plowing my windows are down.


When I'm actually plowing I do roll the windows down, just while I'm going driveway to driveway tends to get annoying not seeing very well out of the sides, but part of the business I spose. Got some suggestions here I'll give a try. Thanks guys


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

I've got those molded plastic window edge covers on my windows (let's you roll down the window about an inch and not have rain come in). They help a little bit with the side spray presumably because of the little wind deflection they provide. The windows on my other truck do not have them and get covered with the spray more.


----------

